
Reactivity in Front End JavaScript Frameworks - CharlesW
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NecmpvjOkiA
======
CharlesW
Posted because I found Evan You's[1] explanation of "push" vs. "pull"
philosophies (and how front-end frameworks often mix both) was insightful.

[1] The creator of Vue

